# Suche nach Döbel-Rezept



## grintz (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo !!!

Da ich zur Zeit viele Döbel fange, und gehört habe das sie auch ganz gut schmecken sollen dachte ich mir mal einem für den Kochtopp mitzunehmen! 
Nur weiß ich leider nicht wie man den Döbel am besten zubereitet #c und hoffe mal auf eure Hilfe und Erfahrung !

Also dann #h !


----------



## heinzrch (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

 Für Döbel und Barbe gibt es nur ein gutes Rezept:

vorsichtig vom Haken lösen, ggf. ein Erinnerungsfoto machen, Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen, Kaffee aus mitgebrachter Thermoskanne einschenken, vom Butterbrot beißen, und sich über den Fang freuen...
(Bin kein fanatischer Kätschundrelieser, aber bei den beiden Fischarten wohl das einzig richtige....)


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Also auch Döbel und Barben kann man durchaus lecker zubereiten.
Sie sollten nur eine gewisse Grösse haben wegen der Gräten und nicht allzu fett sein (also ausm Fluss eher als ausm See).

Man kann sie zB im Ganzen würzen, die Bauchhöhle mit Zwiebeln, Gewürzen, Gewürzketchup füllen, ganz in Alufolie wickeln und im Bratrohr oder auf dem Grill durchgaren.
Schmeckt erstaunlich gut.

Ausserdem kann man immer Fischfrikadellen draus machen, die dank vielfältiger Würzmöglichkeiten auch sehr lecker werden.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Angel Andi (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Guckst du hier:

http://www.cojito.de/kochrezept_21421_marinierte-gebratene-aitel-doebel.htm

http://www.jrsr-net.de/AnglersRezept/rez/doe_1.txt

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch empfehlen aus dem Döbel paar Fischfrikadellen zu machen. Da stören die Gräten nichtmehr und schmeckt echt lecker.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

jou - schließ ich mich dem Vorposter an --> Frikadellen  :m


----------



## JamesFish007 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Also, als ich Döbel, wie schön gesagt mit diversen Gewürzen etc. auf dem Grill gebraten habe hätte ich beinahe ge*****. Es sah nicht nur scheußlich aus, sondern schmeckte auch noch so..setz' die besser wieder zurück, denn am Haken machen die mehr Spaß als auf dem Teller (hust, hust)...
Gruß Jo


----------



## grintz (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Also danke erstmal für die vielen und vielfälltigen Antworten ! Kuckt doch mal in den Lahn-Fischer Thread 2006 da kann man den Döbel sehen den ich zubereiten will !


----------



## feederangler (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Um Vorurteile über den Genuss von Weissfischen abzustellen, hab ich einige Rezepte für diese Arten auf meiner HP platziert. Einfach mal anschauen und testen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/Fischrezepte/PDF_Dateien/1999_11_bliS050Menue_web.pdf
http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/Fischrezepte/PDF_Dateien/1999_11_bliS051Menue_web.pdf

hört sich doch auch nicht schlecht an ...


----------



## bärchen (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Hatte letztes Jahr auch einige Döbel gefangen.
Diese hatte ich ganz normal gebraten, aber der Geschmack errinnert ein wenig an Algen


----------



## Käptn Ahab1977 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

*Hallo#h!*
*Hatte am 4.03.09 auch einen Döbel am Haken.*
*Hab Ihn mitgenommen Er hatte 48cm und*
*wog knapp 2 Kilo.*
*Zu Hause angekommen-ausgenommen entschuppt*
*dann mit Zwiebeln und Gewürzen Pilze Zitrone usw...*
*gefüllt,gesalzen und gepfeffert ins Backrohr,aber OHNE*
*Folie!!!*
*Schmeckt echt lekker!!!!#6#6*
*Nur muß man sich halt auf Grätenpuhlen beim essen einstellen!!*
*Das einzige was ich noch dazu sagen muß ist,daß viele*
*Fische nach dem Gewässer schmecken,aus  dem sie kommen!*
*Aber ich denke,wer angeln geht und Fisch liebt,findet auch sein persönliches Rezept,wie es einem am besten schmeckt!:l*
*Ich kann nur sagen AUSPROBIEREN,jeder Fisch schmeckt auf seine Weise!!*

*Ich freue mich auf jede anderen Rezeptvorschläge*
*der Angelboard Community!!*
*Bis dahin!!#h#h*


----------



## Wollebre (24. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

bei Google wirst du mit Fischrezepte totgeschmissen.
Kannst die nächsten 50 Jahre 24 Std. täglich am Herd stehen#h


----------



## bodenseepeter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Ich habe noch nie diese Biester gegessen, aber eine gute Freundin von mir macht aus Döbeln sowas wie Hechtklösschen und ist begeistert. Warum se mich noch nie zum Essen dieser Spezialität eingeladen hat, frage ich mich selber gerade...


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Habe mit Döbeln schon Fischfrikadellen gemacht, das ist ganz gut, nur irgendwann konnte ich die Dinger nicht mehr sehen. Hatte auch zuviele Döbel (10 Stück) zwischen 40-55 cm zubereitet, so dass es Frikadellen en mass gab.

Aber mein Geheimtipp ist immer noch geräucherter Döbel.
Als ich das erste Mal geräuchert hatte, habe ich nicht gleich Aal oder Forelle reingehängt, sondern 4 Döbel. Falls da was schief gegangen wäre, so wäre der Verlust verschmerzbarer gewesen.
Man muss nur aufpassen, Döbel müssen gut gehakt sein, einer ist natürlich prompt vom Haken gefallen (naja, waren meine ersten Räuchererfahrungen).
Das Fleisch nachher ist halt zu entgräten, was ein bisschen Pulerei ist. Jedoch schmeckt die Biester geräuchert einfach genial und köstlich.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich nicht dieses Jahr einen Fischsalat aus dem Fleisch mache, da durch das entgräten eh alles nur noch "Bröckenweise" vorliegt.


----------



## lumpi655321 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Über geschmack lässt sich ja bekandlich nicht streiten.Ich bin auch kein Döbelfan werde ihm aber noch eine Chace geben mit nem andern Rezept.


----------



## Ollek (25. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

Döbel ala Mu shy

Zutaten:


1 Döbel Küchenfertig ausgenommen und geschuppt
1/2 Dose Wiskas
1 Tasse Brekkis


Den Döbel in kleine Stücke schneiden und mit den restlichen Zutaten gleichmässig verrühren. 30 Min im Kühlschrank abgedeckt ziehen lassen und dann der Mizi servieren.

Ich empfehle dazu ein Schälchen halbtrockener "Pitti Katzenmilch"


 Probiers geräuchert


----------



## pike1984 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Suche nach Döbel-Rezept*

@ollek: :q

on topic: Wenn dann gibts die als Fischpflanzerl (=Fischfrikadellen). Genauso läufts mit Brachsen, Nasen und Barben. Wobei ein Räucherversuch auch mal zu überdenken wäre...


----------

